# App Store mdp toujours incorrect malgré modification



## elsydeons (19 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Je tente mais en vain à mettre à jour mes applications. Je m'explique, via le store j'ai une liste d'app à mettre à jour mais je dois insérer mon mdp pour pouvoir le faire. Mais impossible, donc je mets à jour le mdp mais il est toujours incorrect une fois que je l'insère. J'ai essayé la procédure de réinitialisation une dizaine de fois, même en passant par l'Ipad.

Ce qui m'intrigue c'est qu'en précisant que je souhaite modifier mon mpd, il affiche par défaut l'email de ma compagne. J'ai donc essayé via le sien mais rien non plus. Que j'essaye mon email ou le sien, rien. Le mdp est toujours "incorrect" même si la mise à jour du mdp a été confirmé et accepté. Par contre je sais toujours faire des achats in-app.

Une idée ?
Merci d'avance pur votre aide.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Août 2022)

Trompé


----------



## ericse (19 Août 2022)

elsydeons a dit:


> Une idée ?


Bonjour,
Appelle le support Apple, ils sont compétents, et plus que nous dès que ça touche aux comptes Apple/iCloud/Store.


----------



## LaJague (19 Août 2022)

Tu as dû installer des applis avec 2 comptes différents et il perd la boule


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2022)

Quand il y a des applis de plusieurs comptes, il indique toujours le nom du compte. C’est aussi possible de forcer la Maj en se déconnectant d’un compte et en se connectant à l’autre dans l’App Store


----------

